# Micronics classic 11 600w , OK or Bad ?



## david carey (Sep 25, 2018)

Ok , so I have the Micronics classic 11 600w installed ( it was cheap - REALLY cheap ! and seems to work fine ) , I would like a new Seasonic ( obviously ) , S1211 520 or 620 ( pricing is strange $65 for the 520 and $60 for the 620 -modular if i can get ( those prices are Amazon - much higher locally ) . My question : Is the PSU installed bad , really bad or OK ?


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 25, 2018)

Strictly "OK" but slightly on the low end of that.  It appears to likely be an old highpower platform from some googling.

Hardly dangerous, but really not all that great either.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Sep 25, 2018)

in my signature is a link to a PSU quality rating list. 

Dont forget, you get what you pay for, if you go cheap more then likely the product is cheaply made.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 25, 2018)

My Answer is NO NO NO!

Dude, You were told before, DO NOT SKIMP ON THE PSU!

Get the Seasonic. Save up your money if you have to.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Sep 25, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> My Answer is NO NO NO!
> 
> Dude, You were told before, DO NOT SKIMP ON THE PSU!
> 
> Get the Seasonic. Save up uour money if you have to.


Told before?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 25, 2018)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> Told before?



Yup right here.
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/gamemax-gm-500-power-supply.247811/#post-3908867


----------



## david carey (Sep 25, 2018)

I bought the PSU Before I checked here ( or anywhere else ) , I needed to get the machine powered up Before i could use the Internet and check recommended PSUs - kind of like the chicken and the egg . For $11 it seems like a bargain as it actually works , quietly and so far faultlessly , but I cannot trust it completely ,obviously . The details provided by the manufacturer on-line ( at least the English ones ) mean little to me .


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 25, 2018)

david carey said:


> I bought the PSU Before I checked here ( or anywhere else ) , I needed to get the machine powered up Before i could use the Internet and check recommended PSUs - kind of like the chicken and the egg . For $11 it seems like a bargain as it actually works , quietly and so far faultlessly , but I cannot trust it completely ,obviously . The details provided by the manufacturer on-line ( at least the English ones ) mean little to me .



I'd say it's probably safe to get online and look at PSUs.  I wouldn't push it too hard (ie gaming).


----------



## david carey (Sep 26, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> I'd say it's probably safe to get online and look at PSUs.  I wouldn't push it too hard (ie gaming).


Any particular reason ? Just trying to learn something about PSUs , what in the specifications makes this one bad ?


DeathtoGnomes said:


> in my signature is a link to a PSU quality rating list.
> 
> Dont forget, you get what you pay for, if you go cheap more then likely the product is cheaply made.



I notice in that list , The seasonic S1211 is way down in *TIER 4*  , and there are no Raidmax at all which means what ? Not available in the states ? or just really Crap ? RX-735AP-S BRONZE is available ( and in budget ) , but probably not good . The Coolermaster master watt is in *TIER 3* , with the 650 ( MPX6501AMAA ) model being within budget , is this one OK , have generally read negative comments on Cooler master


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Sep 26, 2018)

david carey said:


> Any particular reason ? Just trying to learn something about PSUs , what in the specifications makes this one bad ?
> 
> 
> I notice in that list , The seasonic S1211 is way down in *TIER 4* , and there are no Raidmax at all which means what ? Not available in the states ? or just really Crap ? RX-735AP-S BRONZE is available ( and in budget ) , but probably not good . The Coolermaster master watt is in *TIER 3* , with the 650 ( MPX6501AMAA ) model being within budget , is this one OK , have generally read negative comments on Cooler master


Another place to look is Jonnyguru.com.


----------



## Hood (Sep 26, 2018)

$11?  You're rolling the dice against terrible odds.  I get it, it's an older system, and I have done the same thing, for test or placeholder purposes.  But get a decent one ASAP.


david carey said:


> ny particular reason ? Just trying to learn something about PSUs , what in the specifications makes this one bad ?


The components inside have to be the cheapest known to man, to explain would require  a complete tear down and analysis of part numbers, but for $11 we can just assume the worst components.  It's a bomb waiting to go off...


----------



## david carey (Sep 26, 2018)

Hood said:


> $11?  You're rolling the dice against terrible odds.  I get it, it's an older system, and I have done the same thing, for test or placeholder purposes.  But get a decent one ASAP.
> 
> The components inside have to be the cheapest known to man, to explain would require  a complete tear down and analysis of part numbers, but for $11 we can just assume the worst components.  It's a bomb waiting to go off...


  I PAID $11 , but if you search on-line there are some very odd and much higher prices https://www.ebay.com/itm/Micronics-...I-600W-12V-Single-Rail-85-Korea-/273270203914


----------



## dirtyferret (Sep 26, 2018)

via jonny guru forums on tier lists







R-T-B is right, it's OK...actually better then I expected it to be.  Micronis uses an old and outdated platform but they actually stuck a FDB fan on it!  

Aris (who used to review PSU for TPU) gave it a solid enough grade and it passed his test.  The PSU is safe and able to provide its power at 47c.  It can hold down the fort until you gets something better down the line.


https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/micronics-caslon-ii-600w-psu,5521-12.html


----------



## king of swag187 (Sep 26, 2018)

I snagged a CX 750 for $50 of amazon, check there for any name brand PSU and you should be good


----------



## Frick (Sep 26, 2018)

david carey said:


> Any particular reason ? Just trying to learn something about PSUs , what in the specifications makes this one bad ?
> 
> 
> I notice in that list , The seasonic S1211 is way down in *TIER 4* , and there are no Raidmax at all which means what ? Not available in the states ? or just really Crap ? RX-735AP-S BRONZE is available ( and in budget ) , but probably not good . The Coolermaster master watt is in *TIER 3* , with the 650 ( MPX6501AMAA ) model being within budget , is this one OK , have generally read negative comments on Cooler master



Read reviews instead and don't bother with tier lists. That list isn't wrong as such, but it still fails as you now think the Seasonic S12ii isn't any good.


----------



## david carey (Sep 26, 2018)

Frick said:


> Read reviews instead and don't bother with tier lists. That list isn't wrong as such, but it still fails as you now think the Seasonic S12ii isn't any good.


  There are few decent reviews about , pretty decent one here https://hexus.net/tech/reviews/psu/111077-cooler-master-masterwatt-650w/?page=8  .  Though this one is not well regarded compared to the S12 outside of the review .


----------



## dirtyferret (Sep 26, 2018)

I didn't read the tier list as I find most useless but the S12 has a loud fan, is group regulated, and uses a cheap protection chip.  Now that doesn't necessarily make it a bad PSU but it does make it a "not great one".  You would be better off with a quality dc-dc unit.  If you want seasonic look for their G series or focus series.  The focus plus offer a hybrid fan, full modular, and three more years on their warranty but are othewise identical in build to the non plus units.

If you want a solid budget line look at the Corsair cx line.

I would not recommend the S12 series.  You are basically buying a name and can do better for $10-15 more especially when I see the seasonic focus 550w or Corsair tx550 on sale at Newegg for $60 or less every other week.  In fact I've seen the Corsair tx550 for $39 after MIR.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 26, 2018)

Do what you want, 

/thread


----------



## robot zombie (Sep 26, 2018)

I wouldn't skimp too much on a PSU. It is the foundation for everything. If it falls out, so do your components, potentially even for good. Even a lesser failure can lead to instability that on the surface is hard to diagnose (e.g. why does my machine keep rebooting? Is my CPU failing?! Bad RAM? Dying mobo? Nope, PSU sputtering juice...)

I can think of one really good reason to at least get a really solid, modern one with a long warranty period and a decent wattage rating. Not only will you worry less about some random failure, but you won't have to buy another one for your next build, and maybe even the build after that. And you can probably get to that level for around 80 bucks, not much more than those older Seasonics you're looking at. But the difference in quality, design, temperatures, and noise levels will be significant for that extra $20.

Current Corsair and Seasonic lines are pretty good. EVGA even has some good ones (though avoid their cheap ones like the plague.) Focus/Focus Plus Gold, RMx-series (2018), Supernova G3. These will land you a solid 650w PSU for 70-85 bucks. All with good warranties. All 80+gold. If you're looking to upgrade from your current PSU, one of these would be a good pick. Going with another dated design just isn't worth it. Sure, they're a little cheaper but the value isn't as good. For just a little more you can have a real upgrade. Otherwise you're kind of wasting your money IMO.


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 26, 2018)

Its a Great PSU if its the only one available in a 500 mile Radus  apart from that.................


----------



## david carey (Sep 30, 2018)

OK , I basically chose which PSU I am going for , but i have one question regarding warranty . The company offer 5 yr warranty , but the dealers here offer less . Is this normal ?? I pondered over it and 5 yrs was agreed , money on the table , but the invoice stated 3 yr - so I walked out .


----------



## dirtyferret (Sep 30, 2018)

Check the brand website for the country you are making in the purchase in.  That is the actual warranty.  The vendor only needs to offer a return/refund policy that meets the law (obviously it can go beyond that).


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 30, 2018)

david carey said:


> OK , I basically chose which PSU I am going for , but i have one question regarding warranty . The company offer 5 yr warranty , but the dealers here offer less . Is this normal ?? I pondered over it and 5 yrs was agreed , money on the table , but the invoice stated 3 yr - so I walked out .



If a dealer doesn't want to offer 5 year warranty on a PSU, walking away is the only sensible solution.

Any PSU that will not reliably last 5 years (I don't even touch on what is the law or consumer rights or any of that, just common sense) is simply a PSU to avoid. I would even say 7 years is a reasonable demand. Even for cheaper models.

EVGA offers 10 year warranty on their Supernovas, for example, and I believe they've even extended that now. Just for some idea of how it can also be done...

An important point to consider with PSUs is that reliability is really the most important metric. When a PC suddenly doesn't work, it will always be at the worst moment in time. So avoid that. Also, PSUs can last several builds anyway, so nothing goes to waste.


----------



## dirtyferret (Sep 30, 2018)

Dealers don't offer warranties.  If your corsair psu that you purchased from Amazon fails five years into a seven year warranty, you don't send the psu back to Amazon.  You contact the brand, corsair in this example.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Sep 30, 2018)

dirtyferret said:


> Dealers don't offer warranties.  If your corsair psu that you purchased from Amazon fails five years into a seven year warranty, you don't send the psu back to Amazon.  You contact the brand, corsair in this example.


and its usually called SOL, or RMA for the lucky people.


----------



## david carey (Oct 2, 2018)

dirtyferret said:


> Dealers don't offer warranties.  If your corsair psu that you purchased from Amazon fails five years into a seven year warranty, you don't send the psu back to Amazon.  You contact the brand, corsair in this example.


 I visited the main dealer / importer for Coolermaster , they offered 3 yrs only ( box reads 5 yrs ) and they quote 3 on their website . I did not choose Coolermaster , but the Corsair CX650M


----------

